# Internet Style Bass Tourney (ISBT) Starts Today 7-25-08 at Midnight, runs for 16 days



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Rules.

1. Tourney starts tonite at midnight and ends in 2 weeks+the following Saturday and Sunday. It will be a 16 day tournament.
2. Fishing is for any 24 hour period.
3. You can fish more than one day.
4. Your best day is the one that counts.
5. You must have something showing the date that it is you plan to fish. This could be as simple as the corner of the Columbus Dispatch (laminated with scotch tape since it will get wet) that shows the date. Or a recently printed news story off the internet that shows the date (laminated with tape). Or your receipt from Wendy's that day, etc,etc,etc. Anything that shows the date and is legit.
6. Take pics of any fish 12" or over with that artifact from #5 in the pic.
7. No limit of fish, but if you plan to keep the bass of course obey the laws. Catch-Photo-Release is strongly encouraged.
8. Largemouth and smallmouth only -this is a bass tourney.
9. No need to have a ruler in the pic but feel free. Honor system. We will know (+/-)by looking at the pic.
10. Total inches of fish wins.
11. Lures & live bait allowed. That way more people will be included.
12. This is just for fun and bragging rights. To keep things simple there will be no prizes. 

The key to making this work is that you must post pics within 1 day of the date of the artifact used in#5. If you don't, you are automatically disqualified.

Another key to making this work is honesty. It would be very easy to cheat. 

I was gonna say Ohio public waters only but what the heck. ANTHING GOES! Public/private(assuming it is your property,etc. NO LAW BREAKING/TRESPASSING), doesn't matter. The more participants the merrier. Let's see those hawgs!

Feel free to post when you are heading out and your results when you return (knowing that you can fish again to try and improve your results), that may make it more fun.

And feel free to post if you are participating. This is not a requirement, your pictures are all you need.

I'm in. And as long as fishingredhawk doesn't enter, everyone here is toast!!!!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Is there a limit to the number of fish that can be entered or is it just the total number over 12"s that you can catch in a 24 hour period. I thought in the previous discussion that there would be a cap of 10 fish max. No big deal to me really either way, but I was just looking to get that detail clarified. 

I suppose I'll give it a whirl since I am going to be out tomorrow. Was gonna do 11 miles, but with the impending weather I may reduce it to 7 or 8 miles.

CG


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

I just thought of a way to take pics so that you won't need to hold the artifact (could be useful for those fishing from yaks, etc).

1. Get your artifact.
2. Take pic of artifact next to the hand you will be holding the fish with.
3. With a sharpie marker draw a face or something on the hand that will hold the fish and take another picture that also shows the artifact in the picture with your (now drawn upon)hand.
4. Just be sure when you take pics that you hold the fish with that hand. 
5. Get the pics in within 24 hours(pic from 2, pic from 3, and pics of fish).

CG- there is no limit of fish. The final results will go by total inches. The minimum or "keeper" size is 12".

Step 2 has been added to make this a _little more_ cheat proof. Not that I think anyone would cheat, but its only one extra pic.

And this is just an option. You can still just take the pic of the fish with the artifact.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

count me in. Im going fishing this evening. Is friday apart of the tourney days? I will take the pics and see what happens.


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm hitting river tonight but not for tournement. Not enough time as it's supposed to rain tonight and tomorrow. I wade, no boat. so have to hope the rains are good to me over the next few days / week.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

same here tightline. I wade and hope the rains are kind.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

Bubba bass bigfoot said:


> same here tightline. I wade and hope the rains are kind.


no rain reported on channel 4 for tonight. Rains should start tomorrow between 3pm-6pm.

after that, that's it. sunday it will be clear again. should be a good day to get out:B


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

Pizza cant we just make a sign that says OGF tournament with the start date on it. Let us hold it up beside the fish in the pic. No cheating there.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I am thinking I'll take a pic with my cell phone beside it showing the date and time. If that wont work......I won't lose any sleep.

CG


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Bubba and CG - those options will be fine. I got a little bit carried away. This is just for fun! 

I'm thinking I will probably go out tomorrow bright and early (or should I go see the spikedrivers tonite?!?!) but not positive.

I need to patch my raft with shoe goo asap!!!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

For a prize I will donate my avatar. Then you can write "ISBT I CHAMPION" above it lol....

 :B:B :B


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

this also just reminded me of something.

There will be 4 categories for :B !!!!!!!!!!

1. Longest Largemouth.
2. Longest Smallmouth.
3. Overall Longest.
4. What people here generally consider to be the biggest hawg based on the pictures shown(basically weight, though we are not weighing the fish).


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

nobody is gonna stop and get a dispatch and carry it while wading, i know i wouldnt anyways. and how im i, if fishing by myself gonna take a pic of a fish and a paper and hold a camera?????? this is toooooo much! if you cant go on the ogf honor system for a "online tourny" that doesnt involve money or prizes then we should all just shut down the site and be ashamed and embarrassed of ourselves.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

Me and my dad went out tonight. My dad is now in the tourney. Only 2sm between us he got a 12 1/2incher. also some rock bass.

Both pics are of the same fish.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

not to mention the unfair advantage that some have on private fisheries...see my post or marshalls or nitroriders, posts of when we fish with reelmanly at a private quarry....any day of the week 5-10 lb lm come outa there that would slam any fish caught outa any of these rivers in central ohio in which would for sure put a lock in on the biggest hawg and biggest bag of the week for your tourny


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

It's just fun. If you guys can get in a private quarry and fish, that's awesome! Really, I would love to see the pics.
I say just go out and catch (legally) the biggest fish you can over the next couple weeks wherever you can. Have fun, don't have to say where, how and what you used, but don't let me hold you back
So far the Grand Prize is an Avatar, it's beautiful and of course, Priceless!

I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to take pics also, my phone has no camera and my digital is too big to be lugging around with me down the river. I guess I'll have to borrow the kids camera. Hope she lets me!


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

> I would love to see the pics


like i said look at my pics, marshalls, reelmanlys, and nitroriders



> I say just go out and catch (legally) the biggest fish you can over the next couple weeks wherever you can. Have fun


that is every weekend or weekday that we get to go out and fish...its fun, relaxing and fun to enjoy and share it with other ogf's, maybe a lil bit of braggin rights...but guess what it doesnt end in a couple weeks its all the time for the site, its all about everyone who loves to fish, go out and catch em, try to catchem, get skunked and then talk about it with others who do the same... theres nothing wrong with a lil friendly competition, but there has to be a reward or its just everyday fishing for some of us..i go out and try to catch the most bass and the biggest bass every time i go out.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Bubba's dad is in the lead! And has 3 of the 4 big fish categories. Way to get the tourney going. We'll count it! (even though technically the tourney doesn't start until midnight lol).

Photos will be on the OGF honor system. Other than having a photo all requirements are dropped.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I got out for two (2) hours this morning to catch my bag for Pizza's ISBT. And I wish I had more time, because they were slamming bottom baits!

I fished a pond at an undisclosed location. This pond is truly amazing, and is a testament to catch-and-release fishing coupled with managing the habitat correctly. I fished with my brother and a good friend (as witnesses) and had today's newspaper in each picture. All fish were measured on a Golden Rule measuring board.

I caught nine (9) keeper bass that went a total of 150 inches. Here are the results:

Fish #1 - 16.25 inch largemouth
​
Fish #2 - 17.75 inch largemouth
​
Fish #3 - 14 inch largemouth
​
Fish #4 - 18 inch largemouth
​
Fish #5 - 17.5 inch largemouth
​
Fish #6 - 18 inch largemouth
​
Fish #7 - 17 inch largemouth
​
Fish #8 - 13.5 inch largemouth
​
Fish #9 - 18 inch largemouth


I measured all fish on a Golden Rule board


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Also, here is an action picture of a battle with one of these hawgs:

​


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

NOW THAT IS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT!!!!! :B :B :B :B :B :B :B 

In 2 hours !?!?!?!!!!!

Awesome!!!

Great job Mike!

It will be very very tough for me to top 150", but you can bet I will be gunning for 3 of the 4 big fish categories .

Current standings. Fishingredhawk on everything except Bubba's dad on longest smallie.

And by all means please still post results.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

nice numbers of nice fish. Is there a 10 fish limit. It would be pretty tough to get 10 bass over 15 inches to beat that redhawk but I might be able to. If the conditions are right. 
This is for fish in a 24 hour period right! So can I fish alot of different locations?


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice fish! I have a pond out back but has nothing like that in it. Way to go


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

there is no 10 fish limit.

You can indeed fish more than one location as long as it is within the 24 hour time period.

Everything is OGF honor system.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

Nice fish Redhawk. It never fails your always on the good ones.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Mike,

Was that a private pond? If so, how does everyone feel about opening up three new categories. There will still be the "overall" winner. And none of this will affect the big fish categories. 

1. Public.
2. Private.
3. Mixed.

At the end we'll do top 5 for all four categories(the fourth being our original "overall" which is how it will stand until I get feedback and decide what to do)?

It would give more people an opportunity to take a stand on the podium at the closing ceremonies. It may be quite easy to take first place at mixed as you'd have to at least fish two places in the same 24 hour period.

Or we could just leave it as is. Just want as many people as possible still participating and seems like hawk just threw down the trump!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

It's your tournament Pete, you can do whatever you want! I will say though, people are probably getting confused with all the rule changes that have occurred over the past 24 hours. I'm having trouble keeping up.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

lol. I'm getting into this.

We'll just keep it as is for now. We will do a top 5.

I see you are getting good turnout for your Wed Night Tourneys at Griggs. Like 15 boats each of the past two weeks. Great to hear!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Pete! You better quit surfing OGF and get out there and find some big smallmouth in the Scioto or you are gonna get smoked!!!  I know they're in there


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

UPDATE!!!!

winner of tourney gets their choice of one of these.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Whew! What a day. I spent 9 hours on the water with my uncle today. We covered more than 8 miles of a beautiful river. We ended up with 3 nice keepers each(think mine went 13, 13 & 14"s). Now, we caught a lot of dinks and rockies to to fill the time, but no :B .

I didn't get any pictures so I suppose they won't count toward my tournament standing. Darn it. My phone was the only camera along so I couldnt have gotten a "time date stamp" in the photo. My uncle didn't bring his because he was certain we were gonna "dump." lol We stayed dry for the most part, but no pics? 

I learned a lot today.  I don't like white spinnerbaits in 1/4oz.

CG


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Dang Mike, nice bag. I never did catch a fish out of that stupid pond...


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I can think of one person who may be able to beat the redhawk or give him a run for his money, but he has to work all week 12 hour days! Nice job Mikenelli! YOU THE MAN! I totally agree with the "here's what happens when a pond is managed properly and catch and release is strictly practiced" And I may add careful harvest of the smaller fish to leave a pond full of monsters and awesome genetics. Good luck all.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

CG - you are in at 40" .

In the future, pics please everyone. Pics are honor system so no time stamp needed.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

by the way, that 150" seems like a great benchmark to go for. It is going to be a serious challenge but I am going to go for it. I should have a day coming up (24 hours)where I plan to hit 2 river spots, 3 public suburb ponds(but I don't think get fished that much, I don't get there too often, decent #s of 12-15"), and one private pond that has at least one lunker.

I'm adding another category.

Anyone that catches 150" of fish gets to be in "Club 150"


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

so let me get this straight
all fish caught in a 24 hour period.
any location in ohio
no limit to the amount of fish
pics of each fish
Honor system to validate photos. no time stamp nessecary
total length determines winner

If those are the rules wouldnt it be easy for someone to go to a pond and catch 30 12 inch bass and win it with 360 inches.
Its your game, I just want to understand how to play it!


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Big Joshy

There is a 12" minimum.

Right now if someone catches 13, 12" bass, they would be in the lead.

Any single 24 hour period, anywhere/as many locations as you want, but must be in Ohio.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

one more clarification 
so i could fish one evening and the next morning and that would count?
or just midnight to midnight?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

redhawk! you dirty dawg! 
I noticed that your fish #4 and your fish #9 look alot alike!
must be nice to get two kicker fish in one


----------



## RareVos (Jul 29, 2007)

crittergitter said:


> Whew! What a day. I spent 9 hours on the water with my uncle today. We covered more than 8 miles of a beautiful river. We ended up with 3 nice keepers each(think mine went 13, 13 & 14"s). Now, we caught a lot of dinks and rockies to to fill the time, but no :B .
> 
> I didn't get any pictures so I suppose they won't count toward my tournament standing. Darn it. My phone was the only camera along so I couldnt have gotten a "time date stamp" in the photo. My uncle didn't bring his because he was certain we were gonna "dump." lol We stayed dry for the most part, but no pics?
> 
> ...


I was hoping for a better report here CG. Maybe I won't be making the trip to that river tomorrow. Now I gotta figure out somewhere else to fish. Well, maybe I will do that river tomorrow but I'll leave my 1/4oz white spinnerbaits at home. I might take some 3/8oz tandem willows though =)


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Big Joshy said:


> redhawk! you dirty dawg!
> I noticed that your fish #4 and your fish #9 look alot alike!
> must be nice to get two kicker fish in one


You're right! Sorry, I accidently posted #4 twice. Sometimes when you are sorting through piles of pictures of 18" bass, that happens  It has been fixed with the right picture.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Any 24 hour period. That means you could fish one night and the following morning. So if you post pics of a morning (or evening)trip then decide to go out that evening (or the following morning) you can add to your total.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

so your best day of fishing is the one that you count? I would go with top ten fish. Your best 10 is what you add. Im just trying to understand everything.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

bubba, there is no limit of fish. the minimum size is 12". fishing must be done in a single 24 hour period. you can fish as many 24 hour periods as you want. your best single 24 hour period is the one that counts. hope that clears things up.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

one more category.

I like Bubbas idea of Top 10 (longest) fish over the entire tournament.

That category has been added. 

Here are the current standings showing all categories. I will update as results come in.

The prize goes to the winner of the original "Overall Standings - Total Length in 24 hours" category.

To become a member of Club 150 you can also use your 10 best over the 16 day tourney. The other (original) option is to catch more than 150" (minimum size 12") in a single 24 hour period.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Anyone with a camera want to hit a stretch on the olentangy tonight? I need some recognition!!!!!!


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

clarifications, rule changes, hours limits, time frames, private, public, pond, lake, river, who can keep up wiht all these rules and changes?????? anyways i told you someone with access to a private pond or quarry would post and smoke everyone else.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

I got my butt handed to me today. Floated for about 4-5 hours and ended up with zero keepers. Some dink smallies and channels is all I got.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

Went to a local flow and got 14 fish, only one keeper bass. My dad got 13 and 2 keeper bass. Mine was 13inches and my dad got a 14 and 13 1/4.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice!

I have updated the current standings. I was kind of dissapointed last night I didn't get on the scoreboard. Was trying to get longest smallie.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Danshady said:


> clarifications, rule changes, hours limits, time frames, private, public, pond, lake, river, who can keep up wiht all these rules and changes?????? anyways i told you someone with access to a private pond or quarry would post and smoke everyone else.


Tourney's not over. Get off your butt and let's see some pics! Having one 26"er under your belt already this year, you should surely be able to catch 10 fish that average more than 15" in the next however many days are left (2 weekends).


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

ha no thanks, check out my pics if you wanna see any of my best days. some get posted, some do not! i fish for the fun and enjoyment of the outdoors, not to mention no reward also....plus i dont take pics of every rockbass and 8 inch smallie i happen to catch...have you ever even made bounderies for your tourny...one trip to lake erie would bring you easily 50 bass that are all bigger in one day than youll catch here in the two weeks!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Well, it sounds like someone is to good for the ISBT. Maybe he should join B.A.S.S. and clean up at the Classic. Go getem tiger!

CG


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

wow too cool for school!!! 

I think it sounds fun. It got me out of the house.

I tried my local public ponds today and hit three ponds with only 3 keepers to show. got a 12.5, 14.5, and a 16. On a buzbait, ribbit, and manns 1- crankbait. lost about a 17or 18 incher trying to land it on the crank. Also lost about 14-15 on the crank. I had easily 10-15 more hits but the fish were just short striking at everthing Especially the frogs. Oh well. Now I remember why I usually dont bother with pond fish this time of year. Much tougher than spring and fall. And alot more pressure from the public. (Saw a few floating dead bass  )

Might try a few more places tomorrow morning for a short while If I get up in time.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Glad you think its fun. Here are the current standings. Try to post pics if possible in the future. I think I'm in trouble. I'm gonna try to get 120" over the rest of the tourney (10 keepers +). Club 150 is my goal but it's gonna take some rains to get that I think. The flows I like to fish are low and getting some intense pressure as of late lol.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I have the pics but im waiting until my 24 hour period is over. Im probably going out tomorrow morning. try to get a 20"er


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

got out and had a great night! Though I normally like fishing for smallies, I had a blast fishing the buzzbait for bucketmouths!!! Fished from about 7:45-10:15. Fished a total of 4 ponds. First is a tiny (maybe 1/8 acre max, probably more like 1/12) pond of my parents. Got a dink white crappie. The 2nd and third ponds are connected by a concrete tube. They are the types of ponds that many of the subdivisions that went up in the last 5-20 years contain. Like Dublin, Powell, Hilliard, Worthington, etc,etc,etc. I got these 4 fish bw those two ponds. I also had 2 pigs get away that I would have loved to have seen(and another about 14-15 and one more about 13). I forgot how explosively powerful bigger largemouths can be. One hit my buzzbait right at the edge of the weedline, took off deep, ripped out about 5 feet of drag and was gone(drag set what I considered pretty tight)! The 4th pond I hit is a suburb park pond (from dark till 10:15). I'd gotten two nice bucketmouths out of this pond in the past but not a bite tonite-circled the entire pond tossing the buzzer. Best bite was from 7:45-8:45 then it slowed down which surprised me. Thought for sure I'd get one here but nada. I'm guestimating the fish to be about 18.25, 18.5, 12 (borderline keeper), and 13. Fished the same buzzer the whole night.

Mike, don't think longest largemouth and biggest hawg are gonna come easy, not in my tourney lol!!!!!!


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

I've updated the standings


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice fish Pizza! # 's 1 and 3 look like allota fun.


----------



## magbass13 (Dec 27, 2006)

Congrats on the nice buzzbait bass. I believe the lenghts to be true because i have the same triumph rod, and know that the beggining of the second cork is exactly 12".And the end of the lettering is 19". But I thought we were supposed to show something , like the newspaper or a reciept from wendy's with a date on it.Now I personnally believe you no disagreement , I used to fish some tourneys and can tell lenghts well.And its all in fun.
But how will all the others think that carried a paper with them . At least they had something to wipe with.If i make it to ERIE soon I will post catch with my fish on a golden rule and my watch with date and time. Last time had over 30 keepers 14". good luck .


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

tonite was probably my funnest day fishing of the year. All fish were nice and thick and a lot of fun to catch. Plus I had two lunkers that got away.

The first one was classic, pond was fairly grown over at edges with weeds but it was patchy and you still get in good casts. There were also shoreline where there were no weeds. So I'm in an area where there are no weeds. But one island of weeds about 8'X12' and about 35 feet out. I cast out quite far and I was reeling it in it was set up to run next to the island just perfectly. I was watching and thinking and just like wow too perfect to happen then just at the perfect moment when it got right next to the weed island, WHAM!


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

here's the smilie I drew on my hand before I went out my first day fishing the tourney and got skunked (was fishing from yak).

I thought about this when I caught the first one tonite and took a pic of it with my hand in it. If you look carefully you will see the smilie. 

From now on I will make it more clear, but hope this suffices.

And although I am a bit odd, I do not walk around with a smilie drawn on my right hand.

Cheers


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Some nice greenies Pizza.

CG


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

sorry i wasnt able to report this last night.
I finished up my 24 hour period yesterday morning and ended up with a total of
12 bass. 171 inches. The largest was 17.5
I will post the pics later today. You will just have to trust me in the meantime.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

ok heres the list. Fished 6 different ponds. Only caught keepers out of 3. It was really tough for as many fish are in some of these ponds. Lots of small fish that barely went 12 so its not exactly exciting.
maybe next time the limit should be 14" 

Caught most of the small fish on strike king zeros, The three largest as well as a big one that I lost came on shallow cranks.

Not going to bore you with 12 inch fish pics. But I have all of them if you need them. with the exception of one that I laid down, measured and then flipped back into the water while I was grabbing the camera!

1. 14.5"


2. 13"



3. 16"



4. 12.5" 

5. 12"

6. 17.5"



7. 12.5"

8. 12.5"

9. 13"


10. 12"

11. 12"

12. 12.5"

Total 160"


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice! 14" of culling and you will become a member of Club 150!

Congrats on taking the lead in the category for the prize!


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

dang i got some work to do.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Man I'm probably going to have to start a saugeye version of this....


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

good I see that this having good turn out that's cool how you guys have everything set up and organized. I'll be looking for the 2nd annual! Mushi I'd be down for a saugeye version.


----------



## RareVos (Jul 29, 2007)

Are you kidding me? A 14" is leading this for biggest SMB? I'm going to go out strictly to DEMOLISH that category. I have a new camera being delivered today and it is WATERPROOF so hopefully no more camera destroying INCIDENTS. I like TALKING like THIS!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I didnt even see this until today. 
sucks, i cant fish anyway this week...fair duty.

now last week!! :B


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

got out yesterday got some sm but not keepers. Idk what is going on lol. Thats all right going to do some good fishing this weekend, i hope lol. Might hit up the family pond for LM. Have not done that this year. Its always good fishing. Watch out Red Hawk and Big Joshy. lol.

That 14inch SM is sad. But better than i have done since this started.


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

are people still aloud to enter this? Like for big fish or something since everyone has a pretty good start.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

looks like the person running this is banned. If he stays that way we will have to do this again with different rules and such. Like a 14" minimum on largies. And just the top 10 fish over the period. So its a little tougher.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

It's a cool idea, but 16 days is waaaaaaaay to long. Most folks I know have a 13 second attention span. You know like when a guy goes out fishing and he's throwing a jitterbug................................................................................and what was I talking about??????

CG

ps - there should be an advanced notice of it well ahead of time and make it a 1 weekend event. Also, cap it at 10 fish max. You gotta photo your 10 best for the entire weekend and poste them by Monday.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

gotta make it a week long cause I rarely fish on weekends!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Antrim lake. Go figure - as soon as my camera batteries die the deepwater Antrim action picked up. Then I went kayaking on the Olentangy with my girl - it was low in many spots, so be careful not to puncture your kayak!

I'm going to enter these on the honor system

9 largemouth over 12" - total length 156"

8 smallmouth over 12", including my first 20" total length 140".

296" total. Infamous northeast corner. Antrim tends to fish well in low rain periods, at least it has historically for me over the 20 years I've been fishing it.

My girl brought my spare camera battery off the charger at home. I made my way to the local stream that runs behind Antrim by a high school and caught this smallie of the yak. 14" - bringing me to 310". Pic attached.


__________________


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

very nice. Sadly I don't think I will be able to fish for a while to try and top you. I just have one question. And you don't have to answer it. What pound line are you using at antrim? 
oh and maybe one more. Where those possibly caught after dark


----------



## magbass13 (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice smallie.9 Fish that went 156" is over a 17.25'" average.
And 8 smb 140" - 20"( 1 fish)= 120 for 7 is over 17" average. 
Sure you didnt drink 17 beers.
?


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

i want em!!! those cranks look like lazers...


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

i want em!!! those cranks look like lazers...


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

Just to make it official. I went out three times over the last 14 days and caught three fish that were over 12" I caught quite a few fish but all were small or of the wrong species. Thought I would have a better showing than that as I really had much success up until this darn thang started!
Dosn't look like I will be able to get out again before it's over.

Congratulations to all those who did very well, nice job! next time take me with you


----------

